# Out on Fir Island 10/19/2016



## grandpawrichard (Oct 21, 2016)

In between rainstorms I did manage to get out to Fir Island looking for Snow Geese. I didn't see any of them, but I did manage to take these photos:

[




























Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice shots.  Just got back home last night from eight days in Seattle.


----------

